# I need help?



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I have a Kenwood KDC-X16 cd player. I need help with the wire setup, 
EXT. CONT.
P. CONT. 
ILLUMI
ANT CONT.

& there is a red, yellow, black wire with no label. What are all of them for? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

car stereos are my thing....

the ant cont. is the power antenna signal wire, if you have a power antenna, this wire connects to it and tells the antenna to rise.

the illum is for when you turn on the dash lights, the stereo lights up with them. i usually wire this one to the red one so it lights up all the time.

the black is ground, it should be connected to some solid metal in your car.

yellow is a direct wire to the battery. this is to retain memory.

red is ignition, or on with key, this turns the radio on with the car.

now, the only two i have a problem with is the p. cont. and the ext. cont.

one of them is blue, and controls the amp, on the amp there is a wire called trigger, or remote.

the other one is either pink or green, and should be for when you pick the phone up, it is supposed to mute the unit, or pause the cd.

i'm trying to find a picture of that unit online, so i really am not sure about the p. cont. and the ext. cont.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

check this out...

i went and looked and looked and what i found was a diagram of how to connect a kenwood deck to a kenwood amp.

as you can see the wires are labeled the same as yours, and should be the same color. 

(you'll also notice that they are a blue wire and a pink wire like i was thinking.)

i dont know why that deck has two amp signal wires, but most amps connect to battery, ground, and deck signal. so this two wires to deck makes me think that they want you to supply the amp with power through the deck, which doesnt sound good to me.

here, look at the picture.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

after more reading, i see that the kenwood amps use the p cont. wire to turn the amp on, or "trigger" it through the "remote" terminal, this is the pink wire, or black with a pink stripe.

the ext. cont. seems to be a bass boost that the kenwood deck uses to talk to the amp.

if you don't have a kenwood amp, then you should close this wire off with a butt connector.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks for your help, i have a alpine mdr300 amp.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

then yeah, if your alpine doesnt support ext. cont. then you still shouldnt need that wire.


----------

